# What are your favorite weather sites/apps?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I just put up my personal weather station (PWS), so I'm new to Weather Underground (not the Bill Ayers one :lol: ), but I have traditionally relied on weather.gov forecasts and RadarScope for my radar needs.

What are your favorite weather resources... sites, apps, etc?


----------



## AdamC (Feb 10, 2017)

Here in Aus, the Bureau of Meteorology has a great site. I especially like the "Rainfall Forecasts" section


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats on the PWS!

I still use my favorite apps: Storm and PWS Monitor.

I'm biased, but my favorite weather site is my own, lol.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I like using Mesonet in Oklahoma. The closest station to me is eight miles away. So not super accurate but good enough for now. It has tons of information for the whole state. Ground temps, avg ground times all at a range of depths, rainfall over the last 365 days, and all kinds of other stuff.

The closest station to me got 4" of rain in the last 24 hours. Crazy!!!


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

I really like Dark Sky for down to the minute forecast that is very localized. It's incredibly accurate. I get alerts like:

"Light rain starting in 10 minutes, and it will last one hour".

I especially like the rain forecast showing how heavy the rain will be over the next hour:


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Wes said:


> I really like Dark Sky for down to the minute forecast that is very localized. It's incredibly accurate. I get alerts like:


I've been using this for a few days now. It's really cool.


----------

